# Bunk carpet suggestions



## Western14’ (Aug 10, 2020)

Howdy folks, anybody know wheres the cheapest place to get bunk carpet? Going on 2x4’s that’s 7 1/2’ each. Thanks in advance


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 10, 2020)

big box lumberyard


----------



## Western14’ (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you sir, I’ll check the local stores


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 10, 2020)

I used left over residential carpet. It's holding up well and cheap / free.


----------



## hunterguy86 (Aug 14, 2020)

My dad has always used old fire hose split down the middle lengthwise and nailed on with copper nails.

3” hose should cover a 2x4 nicely. Maybe stop by your local firehouse and see if they have any out of service stuff they are going to toss. I know we toss it at work from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Western14’ (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## crappie bass (Aug 25, 2020)

I bought a grey indoor/outdoor remnant 12' x 22' and still have half of it.

I used the carpet adhesive the store recommended plus a bead of Permatex construction adhesive around the edges for 'insurance'.


----------



## andreww (Dec 17, 2020)

I use Attwood 11246-1 bunk padding. Redid my trailer and needed to redo the runners too. These were precut to wrap a 2x4 nicely. Took me no time at all to have the runners looking brand new.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 17, 2020)

Vinyl gutters from the big box stores ... < $10 and you'll be done!


----------



## Butthead (Dec 17, 2020)

DaleH said:


> Vinyl gutters from the big box stores ... < $10 and you'll be done!



Interesting idea. How are you attaching the gutter to the board?


----------



## DaleH (Dec 18, 2020)

Butthead said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > Vinyl gutters from the big box stores ... < $10 and you'll be done!
> ...


Simple really, the gutters I got weren't rectangular, as one edge of the bottom of the gutter was taller than the other side. So I used this to my advantage to match the 'V' of the hull, as my boat's not a flat bottom or jon boat. 

See picture. I just positioned the gutter so that the lower edge of the gutter sat at the top at the INSIDE edge of the bunk, then put in outdoor/weather screws from the other side, as I wanted that higher side to stay positioned up 'high'. Works slick!

As a bonus whereas I boat in saltwaters, the carpet doesn't hold the salt, as that WILL eventually cause corrosion holes in the hull - not IF, but WHEN ... 
....


....
*NOTE: The gutter material is only screwed on from the 1-side ...*


----------

